# dialup attraverso umts di un device wm5 [risolto]

## al1ta

se come me eravate disperati in quanto avete uno smartphone windows mobile 5 (come il mio htc p3600) e non riuscivate ad utilizzarlo per connettere il vostro portatile ad internet ecco la dritta....

sorvoliamo il motivo per cui ho uno smathphone con bill gates dentro... e diciamo subito che su questi telefonini di nuova generazione non si ha più l'accesso diretto al modem del telefonino (blutooth DUN) ma viene implementata un nuovo stack (bluetooth PAN). Per riuscire a configurare questa teconlogia occorre avere le bluez-utils 2.x o superiori

- andare sul telefonino e abilitate la 'condivisione internet' impostando come comunicazione 'PAN bluetooth' (su p3600 avvio/programmi/condivisione internet)

- da linux fate un bel

     pand --connect xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx 

     dhcpcd bnep0

   dove xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx sta per il mac BT del vostro smartphone

e siete pronti a navigare utilizzando il vostro smartphone come gateway

per problemi verificate i log su /var/log/syslog che dovrebbero essere del tipo

Jun  7 17:52:31 al1ta pand[10130]: Bluetooth PAN daemon version 2.25

Jun  7 17:52:31 al1ta pand[10130]: Connecting to xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

Jun  7 17:52:31 al1ta kernel: Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.2

Jun  7 17:52:31 al1ta kernel: Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

Jun  7 18:00:53 al1ta dhcpcd[10565]: bnep0: dhcpcd 3.0.16 starting

Jun  7 18:00:53 al1ta dhcpcd[10565]: bnep0: hardware address = xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

Jun  7 18:00:53 al1ta dhcpcd[10565]: bnep0: deleting IP address 192.168.121.17/24

Jun  7 18:00:53 al1ta dhcpcd[10565]: bnep0: broadcasting for a lease

Jun  7 18:00:54 al1ta dhcpcd[10565]: bnep0: offered 192.168.0.102 from 192.168.0.1

Jun  7 18:00:55 al1ta dhcpcd[10565]: bnep0: leased 192.168.0.102 for 259200 seconds

Jun  7 18:00:55 al1ta dhcpcd[10565]: bnep0: adding IP address 192.168.0.102/24

Jun  7 18:00:55 al1ta dhcpcd[10565]: bnep0: adding default route via 192.168.0.1 metric 0

riferimenti

http://bluez.sourceforge.net/contrib/HOWTO-PAN

http://www.omgili.com/preview/aHR0cDovL3d3dy5heGltc2l0ZS5jb20vYm9hcmRzL3Nob3d0aHJlYWQucGhwP3Q9MTQxNjA5

----------

## djinnZ

Interessante, grazie.

però haio sbagliato forum, i tips vanno nell'apposita sezione.  :Wink: 

----------

